# what size/shaft length trolliing motor



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 1, 2013)

What pound thrust and shaft length should I get for an 18 ft Carolina Skiff?


----------



## killswitch (Apr 1, 2013)

I had a Carolina Skiff198V several years ago and ran a 12V with 54 lbs thrust, just because I already had the trolling motor. It moved the boat around good enough, but would wear out a battery pretty quick when dealing w/  current and wind.
I now have a 24V  72lb on a Key West 1720 and have yet to run the batteries down by the end of the day. Also zips this boat around pretty well. My vote would be for at least a 24V/72 lb.
Should be more than enough for your boat.  Need to measure for shaft length, unless someone else already knows......   Also hear these I-pilots are the ticket.


----------



## odielite (Apr 1, 2013)

I've got a 54 lb thrust minn Kota on my 17 Carolina skiff.  It's not enough to deal with the wind and current. As far as length if you get the remote cotrolled one you can go with a little bit shorter shaft


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks guys i appreciate it.  Just got a quote from Coastal Boating Center and I'm going to pull the trigger on it so it should be ready when I get back.  80lbs thrust is what I'm going with


----------



## sea trout (Apr 1, 2013)

80 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you are gonna love that!!! i wish i had one!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 2, 2013)

it's been a long time coming sea trout


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 2, 2013)

80 lbs is what you need in the current here, good pick Jimmy.  You might want to look at onboard chargers as well.  Makes it easy to keep both trolling batteries and the starting battery fully charged, just plug it in and forget it.


----------



## marshdawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Good call Jimmy.  I have a 17 bay boat and went with a 48lb 12v minn kota.  It is a good little motor but I am woefully underpowered in wind or strong current.  You will love being able to do a 180 in a small creek though without having to crank the big motor.  Good luck over there and Godspeed coming home. Thanks for all you do for our country!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, all input is greatly appreciated, and ya'lls support over here has been awesome, count down is almost started.


----------



## CastAway25 (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you already have it installed?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 4, 2013)

not yet


----------

